# Timex Atlantis 100 bezel & screws needed



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*Timex Atlantis 100 bezel & screws needed*

Don't know why the bezel was removed, the watch is in near mint condition, I think it is still the original strap maybe?

Almost looks okay without the bezel but...

Anyone got one of these that doesn't work but the bezel is fine?

View attachment 14278


View attachment 14277


View attachment 14279





*Advertiser*

Roddyjb



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

